# Vodafone bags Hutch for $19.3 billion



## 24online (Feb 12, 2007)

British telecom giant Vodafone has bagged the 67% Hutch Telecom International (HTIL) stake in *Hutch-Essar at an enterprise value of $19.3 billion (approx Rs 86,000 crore) which comes to $794 per share.

*Earlier, Vodafone emerged as the top bidder for majority stake in India's fourth largest mobile player Hutch-Essar, pipping Anil Ambani Group's Reliance Communications, a consortium led by Hindujas, and Essar, whose top brass is in London presumably talking to the British telecom giant.

Meanwhile, Hindujas has congratulated Arun Sarin, Vodafone CEO, for his acquisition of Hutch-Essar.

While, the winner emerged after a board meeting of HTIL, the process of declaring the highest bidder got delayed till Essar, which had asserted its right of first refusal along with its bid, mulled various options in its agreement with the foreign partner.

source

Now it gives pleasure to all indians... now all r waiting for new services, new mobile deals and competitive prices...


----------



## blueshift (Feb 12, 2007)

Today evening I watched this news flashing on the newschannels.

Feels great. But what different new services will they be giving?


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 12, 2007)

i hope they bring 3G into india sooner!! .. my N70s sittin idle!!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2007)

3g coming to india is not gona depend upon jus vodafone alone. the CDMA operators n COAI sud come into an agreement as to, to whom the 1900 (not sure) band sud goto.
had reliance taken over hutch we wud have expected inflated bills and bills even if u dont use ur fone at all.
btw vodafone doesnt have low calling rates anywhere in the world to the best of my knowledge.
better network?? i dont think vodafone will be able to provide us with one!!
lower international calling rates ... yes definitely ...then can do that right away ... rest mite take 3-4 months minimum...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 12, 2007)

waiting....... if Hutch now start unlimited GPRS with less monthly rate than Airtel MO....


----------



## hittheswitch (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome newz man......
Waitin fo vodafone to do miracles....


----------



## aliasghark (Feb 12, 2007)

there are two networks in bahrain, vodaphone's one of them. u hardly find any middle class person there using vadaphone - its too expensive. i'm sure vodaphone's here just for the money, and if the affluent can pay, who cares about the 'aam aadmi' huh vodaphone?


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 12, 2007)

It will definetly boast the competion in market and will benifit consumers too


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the news...


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 12, 2007)

From the Chinese to British

Anyway how long before the name change (if any)takes place. And I hope they bring some new stuff too


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2007)

85000crores right? wow!


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 12, 2007)

Good news, I think


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2007)

3G plz


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

In Hindustan Times there is a comprehensive analysis of the deal and according to them subscriber maybe forced to pay more by vodafone to make the deal feasible and profitable for them


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

Now hutch will surely become NO. 1 in INDIA


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 13, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> In Hindustan Times there is a comprehensive analysis of the deal and according to them subscriber maybe forced to pay more by vodafone to make the deal feasible and profitable for them


oh noooooo 

Well, I don't think that will be a good _idea_ for them - this IS India... and there are too many inexpensive options available here for people to pay more for vodafone.


----------



## Stick (Feb 13, 2007)

If it increase price than each and every day after it will be DIWALI for MTNL/BSNL/BPL/!dea and Reliance and DIWALA for .....


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 13, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> If it increase price than each and every day after it will be DIWALI for MTNL/BSNL/BPL/!dea and Reliance and DIWALA for .....


 
  vodafone

But 3G cannot be implemented without TRAI's orders, & TRAI is thinking about going directly to 4G cos 3G is not cost effective in India. I hope they enhance the EDGE & GPRS service now & make it cheap. Something like Unlimited EDGE at Rs 99/month will be very good for laptop users , internet anywhere


----------



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2007)

^^ Make that Unlimited EDGE for Rs 50 / month please


----------



## Stick (Feb 14, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Make that Unlimited EDGE for Rs 50 / month please



I note it down, in next election pls. vote me as IT minister and I will implement same


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 14, 2007)

@stick . . *struggling to control the laugh * . . thats awesome funny man  . . by the way if they are cheap then its a good thing . if they are not then am sticking with airtel .


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 15, 2007)

What will happen to that pug???
He played a gr8 role in popularising the brand name...


----------



## casanova (Feb 15, 2007)

I hope this reduces mobile tariffs even further


----------



## Stick (Feb 16, 2007)

Na yaar,

Mobile operator whether Indian or Foreign all chor chor mausere bhai


----------

